# putting a dog down



## joe wiechec (Jul 13, 2009)

Brought our thirteen year old dog to the vet this morning. Wife said she saw worms in poop. Also the dog has come down with a cough. The vet found a lump in her stomach during exam wich he said could be a tumor or cancer. He wanted to do an x ray. I told him I wasn't going to spend a ton of money on and old dog and would have her put down. He and his assistent both got real teary eyed and laid the guilt trip on me. Dog is still here after getting a worm pill and some heartworm tabs. She tested negative for both. I have never seen a vet go to tearing up like that and will probly find another when it comes time to put her down.Bill was over a hundred bucks.


----------



## Jody Hawk (Jul 13, 2009)

Joe,
Have to watch them vets, they'll sucker you out of a bunch of money of you ain't careful. I had my Daddy's old bird dog put down and the vet charged my Mama an examination fee just to put the dog down. How ridiculous is that? 

Sorry you're having to make this decision.


----------



## Handgunner (Jul 13, 2009)

Hard decision to make.

Vets, for the most part, are scam artists.  They know when you walk in that door with an animal, that most folks will do whatever it takes to get them well.  It's like your kid.  You're going to pay the bill to make them healthy again, putting them down ain't an option.

Knowing that, they charge all sorts of ridiculous fee's to up the bill a bit...

Glad you're dog is OK now.  $100 ain't bad for a healthy dog.  We've put nearly $2K in our Jack Russell over the past 2 years... after she got ripped apart by a hog dog.

But, we love her... and to see her run around and play today is a blessing.


----------



## browning84 (Jul 13, 2009)

I apologize in advance for the post I am about to make. It’s really is sad to have to put a dog down and I am glad you didn’t put it down without doing tests, but are you seriously gripping about $100 vet bill. That is a cheap trip to the vet especially if you got medication also. I think that is ridiculous. I don’t like taking my dog to the vet any more than the next guy because yes it is not cheap but for God sakes they have to make a living too, they are not going to treat your animals for free. When you work do you like getting paid half the money you know you deserve for the job you did? Probably not, well neither do vets. They go to school for a very long time to do the things they do. I know this is off topic but if they charged you an excessive amount for the visit and meds then I can see you complaining but $100 at the vet is nothing. If you don’t like the cost get pet insurance.


----------



## joe wiechec (Jul 13, 2009)

Wasn't the money part it was more the going to tears part. Did they learn that at school! Then he tells me he forsees a tradgedy within a couple months!I'm Ok with putting the dog down before that happens.


----------



## JustUs4All (Jul 13, 2009)

Some vets are really good and some really not.  I had to put a dog down several years ago.  I had come home to the town that I grew up in, but had been away for thirty years.  It was after hours so I  called a friend who recommended a vet.  I called him at home at night.  He came to my house, helped out, and then told me that he would never charge for putting an animal down.  You can probably figure out who I use when I need a vet now.


----------



## Jody Hawk (Jul 13, 2009)

I've only known one vet in my life that I truly trusted and that was Dr. Briscoe who used to run Covington Veterinary Clinic. He's retired now but back when I lost my brother in 1993, he told my Mama not to let anything happen to Paul's little dog Lilly. He told her that if that dog got sick bring her to him and he'd treat her without charge if she couldn't afford to pay it. My Daddy carried all his bird dogs to him for years and he is a good man !!!!!!!!!


----------



## Handgunner (Jul 13, 2009)

Jody Hawk said:


> I've only known one vet in my life that I truly trusted and that was Dr. Briscoe who used to run Covington Veterinary Clinic. He's retired now but back when I lost my brother in 1993, he told my Mama not to let anything happen to Paul's little dog Lilly. He told her that if that dog got sick bring her to him and he'd treat her without charge if she couldn't afford to pay it. My Daddy carried all his bird dogs to him for years and he is a good man !!!!!!!!!


Sounds like it.  I wish he were closer to me!


----------



## Capt Quirk (Jul 13, 2009)

I haven't met many vets that gave me the warm fuzzies. Like you, I took my old girl in when she wasn't doing too well. While the tech was trying to draw some blood for tests, she obviously didn't know what she was doing. She was just digging the needle in and around, my dog was yelping something fierce... then nothing. She didn't die right there, but she saw the light. With some pleading on my part, and a bit of oxygen, she came back, but she wasn't quite right. I knew it was only a matter of time, maybe days, but I didn't want her to have to continue like that, and I knew she wouldn't either. 

Now, for the really weird stuff. I took her back to the house and buried her in the backyard. Every now and then, in the middle of the night, you could feel something on the bed... just like a small dog doing that little circle dance they do before laying down.


----------



## maker4life (Jul 13, 2009)

I guess I'm lucky because I couldn't be happier with my vet . I didn't realize so many folks had these problems .


----------



## ylhatch (Jul 13, 2009)

only thing i use a vet 4 is rabies shots.i do every thing else myself


----------



## Jeffriesw (Jul 13, 2009)

ylhatch said:


> only thing i use a vet 4 is rabies shots.i do every thing else myself




X's 2


----------



## joe wiechec (Jul 13, 2009)

I just had my two older dogs in. One had a hernia repaired (8yrs old)and the other had a cherry eye(5 yrs old) fixed. When you get in there they want to do all kinds of other things . Dogs over five should be spayed because they could get cancer, Can we do a teeth cleaning?, and on and on. Just because its old doesn't mean you have to put them down we can fix them. 
How many more years will a thirteen year old dog be able to live without suffering through one thing or another without a considerable amount of cost to an owner?
When and at what cost do you draw the line?


----------



## ugabulldog56 (Jul 13, 2009)

joe wiechec said:


> When and at what cost do you draw the line?



IMO, i guess it just depends on how much you care about the dog.  No cost would cause me to draw the line.


----------



## iowa-boy (Jul 13, 2009)

Handgunner said:


> Hard decision to make.
> 
> Vets, for the most part, are scam artists.  They know when you walk in that door with an animal, that most folks will do whatever it takes to get them well.  It's like your kid.  You're going to pay the bill to make them healthy again, putting them down ain't an option.
> 
> ...


i guess my sister would love to see this thread as she is a vet back  in iowa.not all vets are after your money. there a few out there that are looking to rake you over the cools but most arnt.


----------



## Handgunner (Jul 13, 2009)

iowa-boy said:


> i guess my sister would love to see this thread as she is a vet back  in iowa.not all vets are after your money. there a few out there that are looking to rake you over the cools but most arnt.


Which is why I said "Vets, for the most part, are scam artists.".

I wasn't downing them all, just the ones that are out to get your money.  There are a few good ones out there, glad your sister is one of them.


----------



## bobman (Jul 14, 2009)

Yeah,

Whats this world coming to when vets are kind hearted enough to find it hard to put down a old dog thats not ready....


or give sound advice about spaying or teeth cleaning...


or think they should be paid for their expertise, time and overhead after all no one else expects to be paid for their work

yeah the world is really going to heck... this thread is proof


----------



## germag (Jul 14, 2009)

Some vets charge more than others. If you have animals, they provide a vital service. 

Veterinarians are doctors. They just work on animals instead of humans. The fact is that their education and setting up practice costs as much as an MD. They have to charge to pay for that and to stay in practice and make a decent living. Realistically, some areas will suppost higher fees than others. The area that I live in is one of the higher income areas (although I'm not a higher income person), and the vets right around my house charge more because they can. I drive a few miles to a vet that charges much less because he doesn't have a fancy office the high income area. 

A veterinarian, besides being a doctor, is a businessman. The object of being in business is to make money. If they can charge $100 for a service and get it, why would they charge $50? Also, remember that everything is negotiable. You always have the option of taking your business elswhere.

What ticks me off much more than vets that charge high fees is people who have pets and don't take care of them because it they can't afford it. If you can't afford the vet bills you can't afford to have the pets. It really is as simple as that. I've taken in two dogs in the past 2 years that had heartworms because the previous owner was too dadgum cheap to buy heartworm preventive. Both died from the heartworms and suffered in the process. Both were young dogs that should have had years ahead of them. It's not fun to watch that suffering or be the one that has to euthanize the dog because of someone else's irresponsibility. I'll be taking in another one probably this week that had heartworms, but luckily was successfully treated for them. She is less than a year and a half old.

I just had to put one down last week, but he was nearly 17 years old and had cancer, severely debilitating arthritis, was blind and nearly deaf. It was time, but it was still very tough. I brought him home in my shirt pocket 16 1/2 years ago.


----------



## Capt Quirk (Jul 14, 2009)

germag said:


> Veterinarians are doctors.



I've met some real ******bags there too. From a Cross dresser to one who dressed up like Capt America for Halloween, and got busted for weed, and everything else in between. Met a few good ones too.


----------



## Twenty five ought six (Jul 14, 2009)

joe wiechec said:


> I just had my two older dogs in. One had a hernia repaired (8yrs old)and the other had a cherry eye(5 yrs old) fixed. When you get in there they want to do all kinds of other things . Dogs over five should be spayed because they could get cancer, Can we do a teeth cleaning?, and on and on. Just because its old doesn't mean you have to put them down we can fix them.
> How many more years will a thirteen year old dog be able to live without suffering through one thing or another without a considerable amount of cost to an owner?
> When and at what cost do you draw the line?




The vet is an highly educated professional.  There aren't many other professionals --doctor, lawyer, accountant, --- that you can walk in and receive a service for $100.

Our last dog lived until she was 16, and we knew we were blessed because she had no major medical problems, except for arthritis, the pain from which we were able to relieve.  

When and at what cost do you draw the line?

Guess that's just a personal decision we all have to make.  Personally, I wouldn't blink an eye at $100.00.


----------



## ryano (Jul 14, 2009)

Jody Hawk said:


> How ridiculous is that?
> 
> .



you expected him to do it for free? 

maybe I am misunderstanding you here but you are complaining about a vet that only charged an examination fee for putting your dog down?

seriously, WHY do you think he should have done it for free


----------



## joe wiechec (Jul 14, 2009)

When I asked about the cost of putting down the dog he said thirty dollars.
 I'm sure there would have been the forty dollar office visit for a total of seventy dollars. 
It's not like I don't think he shouldn't make a decent living.
If the dog was younger and I knew it would make a difference in its health I may have spent some more  money. 
This is an old dog and will most likely will be making one more trip to a vet.


My wife feels differently, of course.  She says I'm a cheap Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ---- and this dog will get whatever it needs at whatever cost.

(the above paragraph added by wife)


----------



## Jody Hawk (Jul 14, 2009)

ryano said:


> you expected him to do it for free?
> 
> maybe I am misunderstanding you here but you are complaining about a vet that only charged an examination fee for putting your dog down?
> 
> seriously, WHY do you think he should have done it for free



Ryan,
No, I don't expect him to put the dog down for free. She also had to pay for him to give the dog a physical before he would put him to sleep. Totally separate charge from the euthanization. A physical? That is absurd my friend !!!!!


----------



## Capt Quirk (Jul 14, 2009)

joe wiechec said:


> My wife feels differently, of course.  She says I'm a cheap Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ---- and this dog will get whatever it needs at whatever cost.
> 
> (the above paragraph added by wife)


That is why it is always wise to keep your wife and your forums away from each other


----------



## Twenty five ought six (Jul 14, 2009)

> My wife feels differently, of course. She says I'm a cheap Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ---- and this dog will get whatever it needs at whatever cost.



Man, I sincerely hope you don't break a leg, and the folks at the hospital have to ask your wife  what to do for you.


----------



## joe wiechec (Jul 14, 2009)

Oh, she has her vet stories too!


----------



## luv2drum (Jul 14, 2009)

Just take a pet to the emergency clinic and see what it cost to have one put down.  Cost me almost 1000 bucks to have my wife's little looked at and then put down after a big dog tore her up.   But like the other's said, vets have to eat too.  They have to pay for their help and the rent on their clinics, etc.


----------



## germag (Jul 14, 2009)

Capt Quirk said:


> I've met some real ******bags there too. From a Cross dresser to one who dressed up like Capt America for Halloween, and got busted for weed, and everything else in between. Met a few good ones too.



I'm not at all sure what bearing that has on anything, but....OK.


----------



## Capt Quirk (Jul 14, 2009)

germag said:


> I'm not at all sure what bearing that has on anything, but....OK.


Well, if the poster was comparing Vets to Docs, that is where I was comparing them as well. Like everything else, there are good vets, good docs, and many that aren't so good. That's all I was trying to say.


----------



## craigsexton (Jul 14, 2009)

Well, I can see both perspectives here.

Some older people dont' treat dogs or other pets like the younger generations do.

While the younger generations are making pets "their kids".

I guess I fall into the younger generation somewhat only by happenstance. I'm 37 and my wife and I can't have kids. So naturally all of my labs have been my best hunting buddies and like kids to us.

When you get this attached and then have something bad happen...most of the time you do what you can.

We lost our 10 year old lab to cancer two years ago. He lived a good long life and pretty much traveled the US with us on vacation and hunting. There wasn't anything we could do and if there had a been we really couldn't afford it at that time.

Then just 6 six months ago our 5 year old lab got cancer. We found it early enough that we could do the whole chemo and radiation thing. And we could afford it now. So, in the long run we spent about $7,500 in 6 months. Only because we thought he had a great chance of recovery, but things got bad quick a month ago and we had to put him to rest. 

Would I do it over. YES in a minute! I can't take my money with me!
Do I blame others for not doing so. NO! Everyone's different and treats their pets differently.


I do hope your dog gets doing better!


----------



## deramey67 (Jul 15, 2009)

I understand that vets have to make a living . but the problem is that people want to treat animals like humans. and most folks can't remember there not. And if you don't believe this just watch the dog whisperer and he will tell you that's where most of peoples behavior issues come from.


----------



## Jetjockey (Jul 18, 2009)

They aint human, but their darn close.  Id rather take a dog then a lot of humans anyways.  My 9 year old lab is starting to slow down, but he is like our son.  We will do whatever it takes to keep him happy, comfortable, and living.  Luckily our vet is very good and doesn't try and stick you with a lot of extra crap!  If you can seperate your love for your dog so easily then you probably shouldn't have a dog.  There is a reason trainers don't train like they used to.  They have found that love and affection works a heII of a lot better then yelling and screaming.  Funny thing is that kids are the same way.  It still kills me to watch the way some guys treat their bird dogs.  Mine sleeps at the end of the bed with us, and my lab has his bed on the floor right next to ours!  And I have yet to find any dogs that are more loyal, or loving!  My dogs are absolutely a part of my family, and Id rather have them, then most humans!


----------



## bigrob82 (Jul 19, 2009)

well i can say i have a good vet in cumming had a beagle put down last week 35 dollars and it was done no extra if i go to the vet it will not cost 100 dollars or more i have never paid over 65 dollars and that was with lab work i don't treat um like people cause they ain't i am close to my dogs but they ARE NOT CHILDREN


----------



## trckdrvr (Jul 20, 2009)

My Father took his old lab in for a limp she seemed to be developing,after many xrays and tests the vet diagnosed the dog with cancer in her shoulder and advised surgery.
Dad took her home to consider what to do and the vet called and called...finally Dad relented and had the vet do the surgery.

She died during the surgery.

The vet offered to have her buried in the small pet cemetary behing his office, then the vet mailed Dad a $2000.oo bill.

$1500. for the failed surgery and another $500.for the burial...including a charge for the casket and pallbearer's and a devotional service fee....plus a yearly gravesite maintainence fee.

Total ripoff...


----------



## Ruger#3 (Jul 20, 2009)

There are good and bad for sure.

Took my moms little fiest to the vet recently for hot spots and itching, she wouldn't hear of my cures. The vet examined the dog and started to hand me a drug bottle. I asked if that was Ivermectin he said yes, if you have some you wont need this.

Mom was out the 60 bucks for office and lab work. I gave her a bottle of what she needed and it cleared the dog up.

I respect the guy for his honesty and not pushing something I didn't need. He gets my boarding business and when I really need a vet.


----------



## EON (Jul 20, 2009)

Can't say I've met a dishonest Vet. Most become vets because they actualy care for dumb animals ( unlike some folks ) and not the money.  I'm sure there would be quite a few vets agree the money ain't all that great.

If the dog has worms it could have been prevented easly enough.  My dog never misses his monthly worm med's for that very reason.  I'd much rather pay $10 a month than several hundred trying to cure them.  But it's worth every penny to me knowing I'm doing the right thing. 

You could look at this allot of different ways I guess but bottom line is you get the dog so it becomes a responability just like raising kids. Part to that is you have to care for it.  If you can't or won't, then you shouldn't have the dog in the first place, just like kids.  Unfortuntaly they don't have welfare for having animals like they do for kids.

I've had to put my share of dogs down and it never gets any easier.  But I look at them as not only my hunting partner but more as part of the family.  Sure they get old and cost money but so did my parents.  I decided to not have them put down.

I see my vet as I would my own doctor. I like to think he has the best interest of my pet's health at heart.  Yea he has to make a dollar, but so do you or I. 

Besides, old or young, who else can you say that is always happy to see you when you get home. They never get mad, yell at you or want you to do something other than play or spend time with them.


----------



## luv2drum (Jul 20, 2009)

Some will try to get you to try everything possible before putting an animal down.  Had to take a dog last week, belonged to my friend who was out of town.  Because the regular vet was out on Monday the staff treated the dog for seizures untill Tuesday when the vet could look at it and recommend that the dog be put down.  That cost a couple hundred.  But my buddy would not let me take the dog to the vet sooner when I noticed he was not acting right.  So what do you do.  I just hate that the poor animal had to suffer through about 50 seizures before being put down.


----------



## Capt Quirk (Jul 20, 2009)

I spent almost $200 to get tumors removed from my boy's $20 lizard. A month later, they were back. I put it down.


----------



## willec (Jul 20, 2009)

*Would do it all over again*



craigsexton said:


> Well, I can see both perspectives here.
> 
> Some older people dont' treat dogs or other pets like the younger generations do.
> 
> ...




I'm still paying on the $6000.00 bill to try and save my last dog.  I would give that much more just to have him back with me.  You can't put a price on the value that a great dog gives you.  RIP Harley


----------



## SarahFair (Jul 20, 2009)

Depends on if the dog naturally is suppose to have a longer life. If its lived over the expected time I would probly not spend the a whole lot. 
My Mother and Father in laws did this and the dog was super old. It was blind, couldnt go out to pee, could barley walk. They should have put it dowm YEARS before it died but kept it living. I think it was kinda sick what they did to the dog. I deff wouldnt want someone to keep me like that if it came down to it. 

Its a personal choice and opinion though..


----------



## luv2drum (Jul 20, 2009)

I totally agree with the personal choice part.  My pets are like my kids, because my wife and I can not have kids.  I don't hesitate to take my animals in for regular, and I have the emergency vet on speed dial.  I does not make losing a pet any better when you have a large bill to go along with it.  It all depends on the animals quality of life in my opinion.  I've spent plenty on vet bills and probably will again.  But I guess that is why I have a lot of credit card debt.  But i supposse each person has to decide what price their animals companionship is worth to them.


----------



## hevishot (Jul 20, 2009)

Jody Hawk said:


> Ryan,
> No, I don't expect him to put the dog down for free. She also had to pay for him to give the dog a physical before he would put him to sleep. Totally separate charge from the euthanization. A physical? That is absurd my friend !!!!!



so he charged for an "exam"..or physical as you call it...then after the decision was made to put the dog down...he charged to euthanize the dog...man, and to think, all those years of Vet school etc and he actually had the nerve to charge for his services....


----------



## hevishot (Jul 20, 2009)

Jody Hawk said:


> I've only known one vet in my life that I truly trusted and that was Dr. Briscoe who used to run Covington Veterinary Clinic. He's retired now but back when I lost my brother in 1993, he told my Mama not to let anything happen to Paul's little dog Lilly. He told her that if that dog got sick bring her to him and he'd treat her without charge if she couldn't afford to pay it. My Daddy carried all his bird dogs to him for years and he is a good man !!!!!!!!!



so, a Vet that won't make you pay your bill is what you consider a "good" one...wow.


----------



## bigrob82 (Jul 20, 2009)

no hevi a vet that is fair is a good one you talk like a vet your self he said in order to put the dog down the vet wanted to do a physical first and charge for it that is the point


----------



## deramey67 (Jul 21, 2009)

my coondogs get treated very well almost like my children but like i said before there not human. sometimes people have trouble doing the humane thing for their ANIMALS and put their feelings first.but this is always gonna be a back and forth chat. but no one can judge anyone for how they treat their animals it's up to each person to make their own choices how to treat them.me personally not gonna treat them like people but they will have a good life.


----------



## LINC (Jul 21, 2009)

If you are still having problems give us a call at Heart of Georgia Animal Care at 478-452-0200. We would be more than happy to take a look at it and discuss it with you. There is no charge for an examination and anything done after that is brought to you first. We are here to do what you want to do. We have very reasonable prices as well. We speacialize in dermatology and orthopedics but have the ability to handle many more situations.


----------



## j_seph (Jul 21, 2009)

I feel for you. We put my best friend Toby to sleep this year. He was 14yrs old. We had him cremated.


----------



## hevishot (Jul 21, 2009)

bigrob82 said:


> no hevi a vet that is fair is a good one you talk like a vet your self he said in order to put the dog down the vet wanted to do a physical first and charge for it that is the point



I don't believe that for a second..and didn't get that when I read what was posted. The Vet charged to examine the dog (or give it a physical..lol)and once the decision was made he charged to euthanize the dog. Guess you read something I didn't...


----------



## hevishot (Jul 21, 2009)

Handgunner said:


> Which is why I said "Vets, for the most part, are scam artists.".
> 
> I wasn't downing them all, just the ones that are out to get your money.  There are a few good ones out there, glad your sister is one of them.



so do you feel the same way about the Dr's who treat you?...ridiculous statement in my opinion. How many Vets have you dealt with to paint with such a broad brush??


----------



## chase870 (Jul 26, 2009)

My Fat Girlfriend belongs to my fianc'e and I'm sure she will get more vet care in her latter years than common sense should allow. I have always been one to put em down if the bill exceeds the cost of replacement, sounds a bit cold but there is no sense in throwing good money after bad.


----------



## 3d foam killer (Jul 26, 2009)

Man no ofence butt i have a lab who is 7 im 14 had him ince he was born hes my ol bird dog and always will i would not putt him down till the vet recomended it my parents love him as well so they have the same opinion in my eye money is not an option for sombody who loves me more than he loves himself


----------



## 3d foam killer (Jul 26, 2009)

browning84 said:


> I apologize in advance for the post I am about to make. It’s really is sad to have to put a dog down and I am glad you didn’t put it down without doing tests, but are you seriously gripping about $100 vet bill. That is a cheap trip to the vet especially if you got medication also. I think that is ridiculous. I don’t like taking my dog to the vet any more than the next guy because yes it is not cheap but for God sakes they have to make a living too, they are not going to treat your animals for free. When you work do you like getting paid half the money you know you deserve for the job you did? Probably not, well neither do vets. They go to school for a very long time to do the things they do. I know this is off topic but if they charged you an excessive amount for the visit and meds then I can see you complaining but $100 at the vet is nothing. If you don’t like the cost get pet insurance.



amen my dog wertha 100 dollars aparently ur isnt


----------



## browning84 (Jul 26, 2009)

chase870 said:


> sounds a bit cold



yes it does


----------



## Mako22 (Jul 26, 2009)

I usually just tell mine he's stupid.


----------



## Jody Hawk (Jul 26, 2009)

hevishot said:


> so, a Vet that won't make you pay your bill is what you consider a "good" one...wow.



Paying my bill has nothing to do with it. I called the vet office about a 15 year old dog who was clearly in his final days and asked the price to put him down. His receptionist gave me the price. Once I got down there with the dog, "We're sorry but there is also a $30 examination fee".


----------



## shortround1 (Jul 26, 2009)

joe wiechec said:


> Wasn't the money part it was more the going to tears part. Did they learn that at school! Then he tells me he forsees a tradgedy within a couple months!I'm Ok with putting the dog down before that happens.


 sounds like a bed wetter to me for a vet to say something like that. i had my last dog put to sleep ( had cancer)a few years ago. it was not a happy time. i did take care of my brittany myself and buried him down in a bottom where he had made his last point. all our hunting budies were their for the funeral, his collar and tags still grace the cross i built.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 26, 2009)

I`ve purposely stayed out of this one, and all I will say is, let your conscience be your guide.


----------



## ghill4 (Aug 5, 2009)

I work at a vet clinic and we always stress that putting an animal down should be the last thing to consider if it is not fully necessary. If there is a way to garantee life and provide care, our vet will let them know that euthanizing the pet is not the only option. However, they do not argue about it and will do what their client decides. I have seen several dogs in the weeks I have worked there be euthanized and it is hard on all of our doctors and assistants. Taking another life just isn't fun at all. As for a physical, a vet should always suggest a physical to determin if euth. is really necessary but if a client refuses, then the vet will bring out the euth. chemical and get the job done. It is protocal to check and make sure that the client doesn't want a physical first. Heck, just the other day a woman had her cat put down because her cat had a lot of fleas. Our vet suggested frontline or advantex, etc, or flea pill but she said she had already tried them so our vet had no choice but to do what their client asked of.


----------



## hevishot (Aug 5, 2009)

The value in an animal is in the eyes of the beholder....would be hard to put a price I'd pay or length I'd go to for my dogs.  Same way anyone in my family feels about our dogs. I have no regrets for that.


----------



## ghill4 (Aug 5, 2009)

Jody Hawk said:


> Paying my bill has nothing to do with it. I called the vet office about a 15 year old dog who was clearly in his final days and asked the price to put him down. His receptionist gave me the price. Once I got down there with the dog, "We're sorry but there is also a $30 examination fee".


How much did they charge you for euthanizing him/her? 

Did they do Heartworm, intestinal worm, blood work, check pulse, inspected every inch? Or did they lay him on the table, stick a needle in his vein and that was it? If he did anything other than just to euthanize him, then there is a exam fee.... vets are supposed to examine them or atleast ask first.... did you allow them to go through with it? Or did you hand the dog over and let it go to the room or what?


----------



## Beagler282 (Aug 5, 2009)

$40 to put one down at my vet.I've had to put 4 down in my years of keeping beagles.It's never easy but has gotten easier to decide what is right for them.

Sometimes when people tell you something and then surprise you with something else it does have a way of getting under your skin.Especially when it comes to money.


----------



## ghill4 (Aug 5, 2009)

oh yeah... i know what u mean there. 

Euth. here is only 35.


----------



## irishleprechaun (Aug 6, 2009)

Good old country vet will do the right thing.  If you been going to that same vet over the years they don't need to "make the profit" off your visit because you been a regular.  City/Suburban vets are probably good too but I've seen a few offices that you are just a number.

Another thing on country vets, they see livestock and all other kinds...they will make the right call on decision day.  Why make an animal suffer just to satisfy the "needy" desires of companionship for the owner?  Let them go to a better place when the time has arrived.

Have a 15 year old lab who's time is near, gonna be tough but not fair for him to suffer just so I don't have to grieve....


----------



## Twenty five ought six (Aug 6, 2009)

Our old dog died of natural causes in her sleep.

The bouquet of flowers the vet sent cost more than the fee would have been to put her down.  You just have to do business with good folks.


----------



## Handgunner (Aug 6, 2009)

hevishot said:


> so do you feel the same way about the Dr's who treat you?...ridiculous statement in my opinion. How many Vets have you dealt with to paint with such a broad brush??


I'm in a small town, and dealt with 3 different vets here alone.  In Canton, I dealt with about 4-5... out of those given 7-8 vets, only 1 was fair and reasonable and honestly seemed to care more about the animal, and less about how much money they could milk you for...  

So, to make the comment less ridiculous for you, let me rephrase it this way..

"Of the 7-8 vets I've dealt with, MOST of them, were scam artists".

Now then, that better?

Let me say this as well.   I don't mind paying for a dog to be fixed, or healed. I go into there knowing I must pay for a service.  Much like when I go to the doctor.  What I don't expect, is to get milked while there.

I think the point Jody is trying to get across is this..

"My dog is on his last leg, and dying... how much to put him down?"

And was given a price.

He took his dog there to be put down... NOT to get a check up, or physical exam..

Why exam the dog, if you know you're about to put him to sleep...  A blind man could see he's in bad shape.. Why does someone feel the need to examine them, before putting them down?

It would be like getting a car washed and polished right before you turn into scrap metal at the local impound yard........


----------



## GAGE (Aug 6, 2009)

hevishot said:


> The value in an animal is in the eyes of the beholder....would be hard to put a price I'd pay or length I'd go to for my dogs.  Same way anyone in my family feels about our dogs. I have no regrets for that.



Excellent point!     I lost one of my best friends ( Hunter my 11 y/o ylm in my avatar) this past friday,  unbelievable amount of hurt for just an old dog.


----------



## ghill4 (Aug 6, 2009)

Your pet becomes like ur family. But ur pockets are only so deep. Some times putting your human family in jeopardy of not having food and the things that makes them happy is too important to throw away over an animal that couldnt amount to the love u have for ur true family. However, there are lots of cases where the dogs are the family and they would spend as much on them as they would any other. 

When I moved out, I was the youngest and last of the family. So in their empty space, they filled it with a dog. That dog is like their own kid and with me and my bro out on our own, they tend to spend alot of their extra money on her and probably would empty their pockets for her. Guess it fills that hole of me not asking for my allowence anymore lol


----------



## Jody Hawk (Aug 8, 2009)

Handgunner said:


> I think the point Jody is trying to get across is this..
> 
> "My dog is on his last leg, and dying... how much to put him down?"
> 
> ...



Exactly Delton !!!!!!!


----------



## dawg2 (Aug 8, 2009)

Capt Quirk said:


> I've met some real ******bags there too. From a Cross dresser to one who dressed up like Capt America for Halloween, and got busted for weed, and everything else in between. Met a few good ones too.



Sounds like regular doctors too


----------



## 360ram14 (Aug 10, 2009)

We had a jack a cpl years back that we had been breeding.  She had her leg run over by the truck.  The vet sent her to this big care center. It was like a hospital for pets.  They rebuilt her leg and she was doing fine in recovery.  They said she needed a skin graph for the skin that was dead from the leg.  They went through with it and when we visited her the vet said she was fine AND COMPLETELY NUERISHED...

The next day her kidneys failed and then her heart.  The new vet that had tended to her that day said SHE WAS MALNEURISHED....
We spent 7 grand on her and she was worth it but for something that fishy to happen at a place like that Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ---- me off.

Now our settter has bone cancer.  He is 12 or 13 and sooner or later is left hip is going to snap.  At this point the vet says there are tumors in his lungs and the bone cancer is spreading at an agressive rate.  We have decided to let this one ride out until its too bad for him.  BUT we are making it as comfortable as possible for him.  He is on a daily dose of an oral morphine and hes feeling great.  I guess the decision just lies in the eyes of the beholder as ppl have been saying.


----------



## 360ram14 (Aug 10, 2009)

Wow, there is some major censoring here lol I didnt even say anything bad, it just made me furious that a mistake like that happened at the large vet center.


----------

